# Murray's Angryman Ale



## Tuffduff (23/11/11)

Had this great ale recently trying to figure out whats gone into it, any ideas. 
I am starting out so I just use beer kits, add hops in various times and steep some grains. Any ideas ?


----------



## Fat Bastard (23/11/11)

Tuffduff said:


> Had this great ale recently trying to figure out whats gone into it, any ideas.
> I am starting out so I just use beer kits, add hops in various times and steep some grains. Any ideas ?



Motueka (B Saaz) and Pacifica (Pacific Hallertau) are the hops used. I've got an AG IPA using these two in secondary right now inspired by the Angry Man. I used a close to half half mix of Maris Otter and Pale malt with a little crystal 60 and a tiny bit of black malt. and US05.

Can't really help you with extracts, but I'm sure someone will chime in!


----------



## Tuffduff (24/11/11)

Fat Bastard said:


> Motueka (B Saaz) and Pacifica (Pacific Hallertau) are the hops used. I've got an AG IPA using these two in secondary right now inspired by the Angry Man. I used a close to half half mix of Maris Otter and Pale malt with a little crystal 60 and a tiny bit of black malt. and US05.
> 
> Can't really help you with extracts, but I'm sure someone will chime in!



Thanks FB, I couldn't id the hops, but can figure out an extract to add to using IPA hop schedule or even get brave use unhopped extract and smash it full of hops  sounds like fun thanks.


----------



## kevo (24/11/11)

Read on the Murray's site that this is a rebranded Nirvana pale ale - tastes different to me, but anyway.

Might be worth searching for some Nirvana PA recipes for guidance.

Kev


----------



## Tuffduff (24/11/11)

kevo said:


> Read on the Murray's site that this is a rebranded Nirvana pale ale - tastes different to me, but anyway.
> 
> Might be worth searching for some Nirvana PA recipes for guidance.
> 
> Kev



Thanks will retry Nirvana but sure it isn't the same


----------



## asis (24/11/11)

Angry Man Pale is the same as Nirvana, it was rebadged a couple of months ago.

Angry Man Dark? (the original) is quite different


----------



## kevo (24/11/11)

I was at Murrays at Manly a few months back and missed the last bottle of Angry Man Brown by minutes, so was surprised to see the pale at a local bottle shop.

Annoyed though that it's just the Nirvana repackaged. I agree it tasted different, could be that I was expecting something different as the name was new...who knows?

Thinking of changing my kids names down the track when their names either become unfashionable or they need a bit of a spruce up.

Rebranding = bullshit to me. And that I fell for it makes it worse!

Kev


----------



## Tuffduff (27/11/11)

kevo said:


> I was at Murrays at Manly a few months back and missed the last bottle of Angry Man Brown by minutes, so was surprised to see the pale at a local bottle shop.
> 
> Annoyed though that it's just the Nirvana repackaged. I agree it tasted different, could be that I was expecting something different as the name was new...who knows?
> 
> ...



I agree don't like being tricked into something I've done before.


----------



## jlm (27/11/11)

I have a vague recollection reading something here that they ditched the nz cascade for the b saaz, hence the name change.


----------



## QldKev (24/5/12)

I got some Angry Man Pale the other day. This is not beer, its some girly fruity alco pop, yuk. It reminds me of the crude Tooheys New striped out malt backbone with the really bad hop bittering, then someone has thrown in some fruity cordial style hop cover-up. :icon_vomit: 

QldKev


----------



## np1962 (24/5/12)

QldKev said:


> I got some Angry Man Pale the other day. This is not beer, its some girly fruity alco pop, yuk. It reminds me of the crude Tooheys New striped out malt backbone with the really bad hop bittering, then someone has thrown in some fruity cordial style hop cover-up. :icon_vomit:
> 
> QldKev


I'd pretty much agree with this but I may not of been quite as harsh. :lol:


----------



## barls (24/5/12)

where are both of you buying from. is it dans?
have you contacted the brewer?
its one of my favourites.


----------



## QldKev (24/5/12)

barls said:


> where are both of you buying from. is it dans?
> have you contacted the brewer?
> its one of my favourites.



I got mine from Dans (no dig at our local Dans as I've had lots of good beer from there)

edit, cause you edited and added  

Nope have not contacted the brewer. I could not detect and infection or anything that tasted like skunking etc. To me it was just was a poorly constructed beer. Maybe this did have issues, but not having it before I don't know?


----------



## barls (24/5/12)

dans havent really got a good rep for looking after a beer. 
id contact the brewer with the batch number and see what he says mate. be cause you described a completely different beer to what im drinking right now.


----------



## QldKev (24/5/12)

barls said:


> dans havent really got a good rep for looking after a beer.
> id contact the brewer with the batch number and see what he says mate. be cause you described a completely different beer to what im drinking right now.




Hard call for me. Since I've never had it before, maybe it is just my interpretation of it. If I had it a few times and noticed a distinct difference, I would feel more happy to let them know. 


QldKev


----------



## np1962 (24/5/12)

barls said:


> where are both of you buying from. is it dans?
> have you contacted the brewer?
> its one of my favourites.


A customer gave me a couple, I believe they came from Dan's.
Is this beer bottle conditioned? Was quite cloudy when poured into a glass, like yeast sediment in the bottom of the bottle.
I wouldn't of said it was infected or had any issues like that, just nothing like the beer described on the label.


----------



## Fat Bastard (24/5/12)

I've had at least one that was infected, but the last ones I had (about a month ago) were definately dumbed down compared to the first time I tasted it. 

Used to be a massive fan of Angry Man Pale Ale, not so much now.


----------



## yum beer (24/5/12)

I didnt mind the Nirvana Pale but definitely something changed with Angry Man,

but then again its in the same boat as a lot of Pale Ales getting around, all hops and SFA else happening.

I wish breweries would put on the label that their beers is hidden behind a wall of American 'craft beer' bullshit.


----------



## ekul (24/5/12)

Is this meant to be nirvana? Tastes completely different to me, I wouldn't have guessed. The angry man I had on the weekend was really unbalanced.


----------



## Logman (25/5/12)

I got one a while back and liked it, but since I bought some more and some whale ale and this is what I got from both. Contacted by email and they didn't answer.


----------



## ekul (25/5/12)

Its very pale.



Logman said:


> I got one a while back and liked it, but since I bought some more and some whale ale and this is what I got from both. Contacted by email and they didn't answer.


----------



## beerbog (25/5/12)

Logman said:


> I got one a while back and liked it, but since I bought some more and some whale ale and this is what I got from both. Contacted by email and they didn't answer.




Nice head. :beerbang:


----------



## QldKev (25/5/12)

At least it is not flat :lol:


----------



## Logman (25/5/12)




----------



## Harry Volting (25/5/12)

Couldn't get enough of the Angry Man at the Bitter and Twisted just gone. Complex and dry with lots of NZ (Montueka/Pacifica) fruit salad and tobacco.
Bought a case of it locally (First Choice I think) not long after and every one was an over-carbed gusher. A sad day. 
Some isolated singles that I've picked up from bottle shops around town have been OK but gushers seem to be at least 2 to 1.
I still buy one every now and again just in case. Maybe it was the atmosphere or the company on the day.
Shawn is the best brewer I know and I visit the brewery every chance that I get but the only bottled products that I'll spend money on are their Grand Cru and Wild Thing
Just sayin'.

Harry


----------



## yum beer (25/5/12)

Harry Volting said:


> Shawn is the best brewer I know




Yes he knows how to get good head retention,
someone needs to work on customer retention, head like that will not bring people back.


----------



## mje1980 (25/5/12)

Harry Volting said:


> Couldn't get enough of the Angry Man at the Bitter and Twisted just gone. Complex and dry with lots of NZ (Montueka/Pacifica) fruit salad and tobacco.
> Bought a case of it locally (First Choice I think) not long after and every one was an over-carbed gusher. A sad day.
> Some isolated singles that I've picked up from bottle shops around town have been OK but gushers seem to be at least 2 to 1.
> I still buy one every now and again just in case. Maybe it was the atmosphere or the company on the day.
> ...




Let him know there might be issues with the beer. He may be unaware of any issues.


----------



## bigfridge (25/5/12)

Harry Volting said:


> Couldn't get enough of the Angry Man at the Bitter and Twisted just gone. Complex and dry with lots of NZ (Montueka/Pacifica) fruit salad and tobacco.
> Bought a case of it locally (First Choice I think) not long after and every one was an over-carbed gusher. A sad day.
> Some isolated singles that I've picked up from bottle shops around town have been OK but gushers seem to be at least 2 to 1.
> I still buy one every now and again just in case. Maybe it was the atmosphere or the company on the day.
> ...



Like Harry I live locally but I have the advantage of knowing Shawn personally and have spent many a pleasant hour discussing his beers and how we could solve all the problems of the world  

When you read back through the posts there are some bottles that are fine, and others that are not so. Problems include overgassed, poor flavour and aroma. I have had some myself (purchased at a high turnover outlet close to me here in lake Macquarie) and I have described it as 'fizzy and dumb' ie over carbed with the flavour and aroma dumbed down. The keg versions are always fine.

I can assure everyone that there has not been any recent change in the recipe or raw ingredients and the brewery is well aware that some batches suffered problems out in the distribution channels. If the problem had occurred in their brewery they would not have been released but as it occurred 'out of their hands' there is not much that they can do about it - the horse had bolted.

Corrective action has been taken so all new stock should be ok.

If you would like an independant assessment of what the beer is like, remember that Murrays Angry man was voted number 10 in the Critics Choice Top 100, with 7 other beers listed.

I am sure that if you contact the brewery by phone or email and describe your experience they will thank you for it.

HTH,
Dave


----------



## Logman (25/5/12)

bigfridge said:


> I am sure that if you contact the brewery by phone or email and describe your experience they will thank you for it.


Negative, email sent 12/5/2012. <_<


----------



## bigfridge (25/5/12)

Logman said:


> Negative, email sent 12/5/2012. <_<



Well they always answer my emails .....  

Have you tried re-sending the email or phoning ?

It depends on your motivation for wanting to contacting them. They already know that some batches have problems (someone has posted here that they discussed this with the owners daughter and received the same reply) and it is very easy for a large organisation to overlook an email occasionally.

But if you would like to receive a reply for your own personal benefit, it would seem worthwhile for you to try again.


----------



## Logman (25/5/12)

bigfridge said:


> Have you tried re-sending the email or phoning ?


After the first email fails I go straight to photoshop


----------



## Gough (25/5/12)

G'day All,

First up, apologies for the carbonation problems we have had with a couple of batches bottled late December early January. The beer was fine at release but the prob developed in the bottle quite rapidly once out to market. We have bottled some beer offsite and it was the first few of these batches that were the problem - we have sorted it now and the recent batches of Pale and Whale bottled offsite (and onsite for that matter!) are fine. I have replaced beer where we have been able to and again I apologise that it happened at all.

Logman, if I missed your email I'm very sorry. I try really hard to respond directly to ALL correspondence good or bad but things do sometimes slip through the cracks. I looked back through my inbox and can't find a message that I think might be yours but, again, I may just be missing something. Please send it through again and I'll follow it up.

Our pale, draught and bottled is drinking really well at the moment and I'm really happy with both. Its hop/malt balance is where we want it to be and it has been really well received out there - we can't keep up with demand at the moment. That said, everyone's palate is different and if it is too hoppy/not hoppy enough/too malty/not malty enough etc for your personal preference then we brew a range of other beers that hopefully might suit you better - and if we don't I'm sure another brewery does! I hope you guys can forgive a problem batch and give us the opportunity to stand by our product. We are a small but really dedicated team and if we miss your email it is through a stuff up/being too busy on any given day rather than any decision to ignore or not respond. 

Shawn

brewer @ murraysbrewingco dot com dot au


----------



## ekul (25/5/12)

Hi Gough,

So is the angy man ale the same as the nirvana ale? The reason i ask is because I had the nirvan pale ale a few months ago (maybe a year actually) and it was really good. And then when at the bottle shop the other day i couldn't see it so i grabbed the angry man. I wouldn't have guessed that they were the same beer at all.



Gough said:


> G'day All,
> 
> First up, apologies for the carbonation problems we have had with a couple of batches bottled late December early January. The beer was fine at release but the prob developed in the bottle quite rapidly once out to market. We have bottled some beer offsite and it was the first few of these batches that were the problem - we have sorted it now and the recent batches of Pale and Whale bottled offsite (and onsite for that matter!) are fine. I have replaced beer where we have been able to and again I apologise that it happened at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## goomboogo (25/5/12)

Those Headmaster glasses really live up to the name.


----------



## Logman (25/5/12)

Hi Shawn,

I sent it to the greatbeer address from the website. The beer was from Dan Murphy's at Coomera, Gold Coast. This opened at the start of the year approx so that coincides with the same time frame. 

At least you know that us guys are familiar with the difficulties of making beer  . It won't put me off buying it again, Angry Man is a great drop. Would like to know that they have replaced their stock though....

edit- Hmm maybe that is Oxenford and not Coomera - lol, I live within 2 km's of it.


----------



## [email protected] (25/5/12)

bigfridge said:


> Well they always answer my emails .....
> 
> Have you tried re-sending the email or phoning ?
> 
> ...



That was me, i was lucky enough to have yarn with murrays daughter at Manly one time, where you will find some of the best beers in AUS on tap and in the bottle.

I have had the same problems with bottles from Dans and originally sent Shawn a email just politely describing my experience and received a very quick and helpful reply back.
Nothing but praise from me for Murrays for their beers and customer service.


----------



## Gough (25/5/12)

The Nirvana Pale ale changed a couple of times during its life but underwent a major change just over 18 months or so ago. It went from 4.5%abv to 5%, we dropped the crystal malt from the grain bill completely, upped the overall IBU, significantly increased (50% more) the late/whirlpool additions and changed the mix of late hops. We probably should have changed the name then, but kept selling it as Nirvana Pale for the best part of 12 months from memory, before changing the branding to the current Angry Man. At the time of changing branding we didn't change the recipe and it has stayed the same to the current time. 

Hope that clears that up. It is inevitable that people are going to prefer one beer over another - that's one of the reasons we brew so many different styles! FWIW the current version Angry Man Pale is my personal go to session beer in terms of our range at the moment... Although I do tend to change my mind at the drop of a hat.  Another of the reasons we brew so many different beers... Always chasing something new. Let me know if you have any probe direct and I'll see what I can do to sort things out. ANd hey, if you like something don't be afraid to let me know either!  Watson and I are tarts for praise  

Shawn.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (25/5/12)

Gough said:


> The Nirvana Pale ale changed a couple of times during its life but underwent a major change just over 18 months or so ago. It went from 4.5%abv to 5%, we dropped the crystal malt from the grain bill completely, upped the overall IBU, significantly increased (50% more) the late/whirlpool additions and changed the mix of late hops. We probably should have changed the name then, but kept selling it as Nirvana Pale for the best part of 12 months from memory, before changing the branding to the current Angry Man. At the time of changing branding we didn't change the recipe and it has stayed the same to the current time.
> 
> Hope that clears that up. It is inevitable that people are going to prefer one beer over another - that's one of the reasons we brew so many different styles! FWIW the current version Angry Man Pale is my personal go to session beer in terms of our range at the moment... Although I do tend to change my mind at the drop of a hat.  Another of the reasons we brew so many different beers... Always chasing something new. Let me know if you have any probe direct and I'll see what I can do to sort things out. ANd hey, if you like something don't be afraid to let me know either!  Watson and I are tarts for praise
> 
> Shawn.


Every single Murrays beer that I have ever had has been superb. 


... can I have some free beer now


----------



## [email protected] (25/5/12)

Gough said:


> ANd hey, if you like something don't be afraid to let me know either!  Watson and I are tarts for praise
> 
> Shawn.



Then please tell me how make something like Heart of Darkness :icon_drool2:
While your at it Spartacus too :lol:


----------



## peter.brandon (25/5/12)

Well done Shawn for responding to ahb 





Gough said:


> The Nirvana Pale ale changed a couple of times during its life but underwent a major change just over 18 months or so ago. It went from 4.5%abv to 5%, we dropped the crystal malt from the grain bill completely, upped the overall IBU, significantly increased (50% more) the late/whirlpool additions and changed the mix of late hops. We probably should have changed the name then, but kept selling it as Nirvana Pale for the best part of 12 months from memory, before changing the branding to the current Angry Man. At the time of changing branding we didn't change the recipe and it has stayed the same to the current time.
> 
> Hope that clears that up. It is inevitable that people are going to prefer one beer over another - that's one of the reasons we brew so many different styles! FWIW the current version Angry Man Pale is my personal go to session beer in terms of our range at the moment... Although I do tend to change my mind at the drop of a hat.  Another of the reasons we brew so many different beers... Always chasing something new. Let me know if you have any probe direct and I'll see what I can do to sort things out. ANd hey, if you like something don't be afraid to let me know either!  Watson and I are tarts for praise
> 
> Shawn.


----------



## dmac80 (25/5/12)

While we're at it, when are you going to brew another batch of the Wild Thing?


----------



## mondestrunken (25/5/12)

Gough said:


> ANd hey, if you like something don't be afraid to let me know either!  Watson and I are tarts for praise


How about the pilsner and sassy blonde? Fantastic. These used to be available at the local bottle-o but I haven't seen them for ages!!! 


Logman, great photoshop though. Cracked me up.


----------



## Gough (25/5/12)

Thanks guys. Haven't posted this much on AHB in years! 

Funny you should ask about Wild Thing. We've brewed 3 different Imperial Stouts including Wild Thing in the last month. All 3 are due for release in early July and all 3 in bottle and draught. Too much stout is never enough! 9.6, 10, and 11.3% abv respectively.

Thanks again and sorry for the overcarbed Pale. We are onto it and hopefully have it sorted. As I said above if you come across some please contact me direct and I will try and sort it.

Shawn


----------



## BarrySymmonds (9/8/14)

I know these posts are old, but I had to put in my two bob's worth in case anyone is still interested. Recently I bought some of the Murray's Porter. When I tried to dispense it into a cold headmaster glass, I got the same result as the above photo in this post. It would not let me pour it. Additionally, I got a lot of volatile (unpleasant) aroma's coming off it. In my experience, this was bacterial infected. So does this mean Murray's is one of the most inconsistent beers out there? Notwithstanding many of the negative comments here about the Angry Man, I reckon it's a top notch beer (have not had head/over gaseous issues with it). Appreciate anyone else' thoughts on this, including any possible up to date Angry Man recipes??? Cheers,


----------

